
Making the web “just work” with any input: Mouse, Touch, and Pointer Events - dmethvin
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2014/09/05/making-the-web-just-work-with-any-input.aspx
======
comex
Whatever you think of pointer events (and Chrome's decision not to implement
them), this article contains an extremely misleading pair of graphs and
associated text.

 _In this basic example test page, developed by Rick Byers on the Chrome team,
with touch events in IE we can see the first frame of panning doesn’t render
until after the touch contact has moved for 1020ms and travelled 4.8cm, which
is clearly perceivable by the user. Simply replacing Touch Event handlers with
Pointer Event handlers reduces this latency to just 31ms and 0.3cm—a greater
than 32x improvement._

Well, yeah, if you take a test page which /spins in a while loop until 1000ms
has passed/, then you can get a 32x improvement by making it asynchronous. In
real life cases, I'd expect the factor to be rather different.

------
Zigurd
The Web is a bigger pre-touch legacy monster than Windows.

If by "just work" you mean "have an acceptable-ish retrofit UX in a touch
device" then yeah.

------
_random_
I really hope they will not force WP devs to use crappy JS and HTML instead of
F#/C# and XAML in future :(.

------
gavinpc
Because "just work" are the words I associate with IE. No, really, I swear.
(No, really, I _swear_. JUST WORK!)

Developing for other browsers is, well, developing; getting it to "just work"
in IE is, well, "just work".

